# Flasher



## redn8 (Jul 25, 2011)

I have an Audi 2002 A6 and the flasher comes on gor a few seconds and then goes off. Any idea's? Could it be a fuse


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

redn8 said:


> I have an Audi 2002 A6 and the flasher comes on gor a few seconds and then goes off. Any idea's? Could it be a fuse


How about when you use the "hazard" switch?

It's not a fuse, they either work or don't.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## redn8 (Jul 25, 2011)

zackdawley said:


> How about when you use the "hazard" switch?
> 
> It's not a fuse, they either work or don't.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


No change, it's like it's locked. haven't had the problem in about 5 days. It was raining when it happened but no rain since them. Maybe a wiring issue?


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

If you turn the hazards on and it turns off after a few second you need a new hazard switch.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## redbullgotwings (Sep 29, 2011)

the way you are wording the question is hard to understand.
but i think it sounds like zach answered it


----------



## redn8 (Jul 25, 2011)

zackdawley said:


> If you turn the hazards on and it turns off after a few second you need a new hazard switch.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2



Thanks to all. I need a new hazard switch.


----------

